

FirefoxOS phone developer preview finally on sale - gghh
http://shop.geeksphone.com 

======
felideon
In case Google Translate gives a weird translation [edit: and it's not clear
the site is down]:

 _> Con el fin de realizar tareas de mantenimiento, nuestra tienda online ha
cerrado temporalmente._

For maintenance purposes, our online shop has temporarily been closed.

 _> Pedimos disculpas por las molestias y te pedimos que por favor, lo
intentes de nuevo más tarde._

We apologize for the inconvenience and we ask you to please try again later.

\---

Here is the email announcement: [http://www.geeksphone.com/?wysija-
page=1&controller=emai...](http://www.geeksphone.com/?wysija-
page=1&controller=email&action=view&email_id=3)

What we've all been waiting to know:

    
    
      Keon -- All for just €91 plus taxes.
      Peak -- And all for just €149 plus taxes.
    

\---

Edit: Just realized there is an english version:
<http://shop.geeksphone.com/en/>

